# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  maytag atlantis

## kraits

first time post here, so if im in the wrong place could i please be redirected. 
maytag atlantis top loader shaking violently on spin cycle, opened it up and the spings are in place and tight, botton bearing under drum belt pully appears to be ok,
drum does move quite easily from side to side but, im not sure if it use to do this.  any thoughts?

----------


## Cecile

How old is it?  Still under warranty?  Machines will often shake violently if they are out of balance when spinning, especially if it's overloaded.  Ours generally stops dead if it gets too bad (LG).  The drum I think is meant to be easy to move when it's switched off. 
Perhaps ring an appliance repairer or email Maytag for info.  Good luck

----------


## Ken-67

Use the ajustable feet to make sure the machine is level and not rocking. It will also rock if the clothes are not balanced around the drum. Otherwise refer to Cecile's answer

----------


## kraits

two strikes straight up fellas, maytag are about as helpful as your ememy's would be and its 4 years old only, no adjustable feet im afraid and for  $3000 dollar washer you would expect more. men it's not out of balance due to uneven surface, everything appears top be in place, bearing appears to be in good form, im at a total loss. i don't wan't to do this but looks like i may be at the point of pulling it to bits to find the problem at the risk of never been able to put it back together, lose,lose situation here. seriously thinking about buying a new machine, speed queen, but that said maytag had a good name when i purchased it, my old man had one for 15 years no problems with it. whats not to say speed queen is a peice or expencive crap too.

----------


## kraits

it was the snub ring, cost $19, replaced it and its working fine. thanks

----------


## dinosour

put cornstarch powder on snubber before installing.

----------

